# Our House



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

This is our new home for fans of the old *Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal*.

Let's see what you are working on!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

It fits us.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm just finishing up a new front entry door for the house. The third coat of Osmo UV went on a couple of hours ago. I'll give it a week or two to cure and it'll be ready to hang.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Definitely some nice work there on that door. Wow!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

BlasterStumps said:


> Definitely some nice work there on that door. Wow!


Thank you very much. I appreciate it.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Bill, quit playing with matches and come see what Cricket has done with the place...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Should be dry, by now?








Have holes to drill..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

I see yer problem bandit, the finger is missing on that drill...


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Nice door Rich!
Bandit has a floating drill?
Here’s a little bit of what James and I accomplished today.
Moved the stacked and stickers slabs acquired at the get together at Andy’s from here








to here in the shop!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That’s supposed to read ‘stacked and stickered’.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Does mowing the lawn when it is 100 deg on the last day of summer count?


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Well, the fifth window is complete except for some minor adjustments. Still making a few mistakes but getting better at it. My Son asked last night if Dad is ever going to make something that someone can use? I guess he has a point. I really want to make a tool cabinet but SWMBO won't like that project. I am thinking a small table might be nice or perhaps some Christmas gifts


----------



## RossL (Jan 31, 2013)

In NE Ohio, we have groundhogs, and they've made at least one burrow under our deck. I've been working to groundhog-proof the perimeter by trenching down and out about a foot, laying-in an 'L' shaped section of welded wire mesh, and then back-filling with soil. This gave me the opportunity to upgrade the deck skirting, too. I haven't seen a groundhog in a while - the commotion may have driven him off. But there's a 1-way door installed that I'll leave for a while just in case. I'll be using the scraps of the treated lumber skirting to make some deck chairs.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Our house? 

Our house is Madness (pun intended)


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Trimmed three more interior windows in the garage...

Select Pine (5/4 header and sill, and 3/4 side casing)... hit the small knots 3X with Bin. pre-painted with two coats of Behr Premium Plus semi-gloss (paint and primer in one).










One more to go.


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

RossL said:


> In NE Ohio, we have groundhogs, and they've made at least one burrow under our deck. I've been working to groundhog-proof the perimeter by trenching down and out about a foot, laying-in an 'L' shaped section of welded wire mesh, and then back-filling with soil. This gave me the opportunity to upgrade the deck skirting, too. I haven't seen a groundhog in a while - the commotion may have driven him off. But there's a 1-way door installed that I'll leave for a while just in case. I'll be using the scraps of the treated lumber skirting to make some deck chairs.
> 
> View attachment 3853103
> 
> ...


Ross,

Those tunneling critters can really wreck havoc. I had a mole attack this year and never got em.

Skirting on your deck looks great.


----------



## RossL (Jan 31, 2013)

gdaveg said:


> Ross,
> 
> Those tunneling critters can really wreck havoc. I had a mole attack this year and never got em.
> 
> Skirting on your deck looks great.


Thanks, Dave. I was just talking to someone yesterday who also was having a mole issue in their lawn. Fortunately, I don't have any lawn for those critters to mess up!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

RossL said:


> In NE Ohio, we have groundhogs, and they've made at least one burrow under our deck. I've been working to groundhog-proof the perimeter by trenching down and out about a foot, laying-in an 'L' shaped section of welded wire mesh, and then back-filling with soil. This gave me the opportunity to upgrade the deck skirting, too. I haven't seen a groundhog in a while - the commotion may have driven him off. But there's a 1-way door installed that I'll leave for a while just in case. I'll be using the scraps of the treated lumber skirting to make some deck chairs.
> 
> View attachment 3853103
> 
> ...


Very nice. I like the corner treatment.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

RossL I like the deck skirting. Nice job. In my area though, the critters would have fun with exposed electrical wiring. It would probably last about two nights. Even the wiring on the tractor is favorite snack to some critters around here.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Went to an antique store or 2, this afternoon....first one? Zero...second one..$20.38 for five items....tain't safe for me to going shopping...plus 3 yard sales in the morning? 

Last of the lower cabinet doors have their handles installed..








Cabinets are Gray, doors and drawers are a light blue...handles are brass plated...upper cabinets in this corner?








Busy corner?


----------



## RossL (Jan 31, 2013)

BlasterStumps said:


> RossL I like the deck skirting. Nice job. In my area though, the critters would have fun with exposed electrical wiring. It would probably last about two nights. Even the wiring on the tractor is favorite snack to some critters around here.


You caught me. I still need to replace the old box that had been there before the project. Power is off to those exposed wires in the meantime.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

"How long does it need to be Mike. I might have a possibility. I have a piece of maple that saved as a mantle. "

Bill, I was going to reply to you but the site was down for migration. I like the new look. 

Anyway to answer your question, table is standard height, so a 48 inch beam would yield a leg of adequate length with leftover.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

boxcarmarty said:


> Hey Bill, quit playing with matches and come see what Cricket has done with the place...


I'm here, I'm here. quit yelling. Took me a few days to get here.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

ssnvet said:


> Trimmed three more interior windows in the garage...
> 
> Select Pine (5/4 header and sill, and 3/4 side casing)... hit the small knots 3X with Bin. pre-painted with two coats of Behr Premium Plus semi-gloss (paint and primer in one).
> 
> ...


Looks good Matt. I saw you over on forestry forum I believe, but then you didn't come back


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Mike_in_STL said:


> "How long does it need to be Mike. I might have a possibility. I have a piece of maple that saved as a mantle. "
> 
> Bill, I was going to reply to you but the site was down for migration. I like the new look.
> 
> Anyway to answer your question, table is standard height, so a 48 inch beam would yield a leg of adequate length with leftover.


Mike, that piece of Maple I have would only yield about 5x5. Not sure thats enough


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Bill, I asked the SWMBO, she said 5x5 would fit the "bill".


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I see what you did there. I will saw it into a 5x5 tomorrow.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

stumpy what ?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

aka: James Hamilton. The Founder of this little group....his "handle" is Stumpy Nubs. And a tight little group it be....maybe next year, we can have another of the Stumpy Nubs Reunions ? We'll see....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> It fits us.


yeah bad ass................ 😎


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

/wanders in with a blanket and flops into her bean bag chair/ Made a few wrong turns but I made it finally! Got a roofer lined up for the shop!! Should know when it’s going on by this week. Electrical I’m still waiting on a third quote… could go with it or the first one - we’ll see. 

New peeps I haven’t met yet, welcome! 

Candy it looks great!!! 

Matt, I’m jealous you are almost done!  

Bandit I’m sure Boss loves it  

Going back to sleep now. /yawns/


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

bandit571 said:


> aka: James Hamilton. The Founder of this little group....his "handle" is Stumpy Nubs. And a tight little group it be....maybe next year, we can have another of the Stumpy Nubs Reunions ? We'll see....


Maybe, indeed.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

And..we hear from our Fearless Leader! How do you like the new place?

Top of the Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to me-self...

One Yard Sale, this morning....Craig gets a roll-around AC Unit for his room, $25......I get a big green tub of Construction tools..$10......Have the M.O. for the rent payment ready to mail out. Jimmie Dean Meatlovers Breakfast Bowl has been nuked...Busy morning....I am worn out..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Got my log arch welded up and back to work


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Did I see James running thru the hallway?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'll share this excellent video on the much maligned chain saw angle grinder wheel. It's easy to get hurt when you don't know what you're doing, and this video will show you how to safely use this tool.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....Yep, James left skid marks when he stopped to say "HELLO!" then peeled back out...getting "rubber in all 4 gears"...

It would appear I have a bad Spider bite....on the front of the Right Ankle....right where the "tongue" of my shoe tends to rub.....may have "rubbed" Spidey the wrong way, and she took it the wrong way....

That log looks like it might be a fun one to saw....


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

StumpyNubs said:


>


i guess he had nothing to say ?


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice to ‘see’ you Stumpy! Getting a bit wet T the top of the ladder - seems one of my pieces of sheathing hat dad set last Sat isn’t quite high enough :/ trying to bang it home isn’t working either.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

firefighterontheside said:


> I see what you did there. I will saw it into a 5x5 tomorrow.


What do i owe you Bill?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Hi Stumpy!
Matt I’m glad you didn’t change your avatar recently otherwise I wouldn’t recognize you!
Marty how did you break the arch?
James left for Mississippi this morning. He was such a big help while here. Did some more rearranging and sorting in the shop. Got another load ready to go to auction. He used the big mattock (and I used the little one) across the street and filled the wheel barrel full of those pesky stumps and stubs. My food processing didn’t kill him (or make him sick)! 
Yesterday we went to a zip line place. In my ignorance I booked us for the ‘adventure course’ so we were all harnessed up then hooked up to an overhead cable that went around to different obstacles (think rolling logs and sliding platforms). Picture was at the beginning 








We went to a couple of flea markets. He found a lot of stuff for himself and the family back home. He even found a cast iron handle with a round file labeled as a chainsaw sharpener. He gifted that to me.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

CFrye said:


> Marty how did you break the arch?


I broke a weld while picking up big logs like that one...


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

pottz said:


> i guess he had nothing to say ?


Oh, I had something to say, I just chose not to say it


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

StumpyNubs said:


> Oh, I had something to say, I just chose not to say it


I saw what you initially wrote before you deleted it. I had a rebuttal ready, but when you chose not to say anything, I chose not to as well.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, I almost took the bait on your chainsaw post. You folks have a nice day. It's time for me to move on.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself....Monday? Shop is closed on Mondays..the Boss has errands to run on Mondays. 

Pills taken..debate now is between Breakfast #2, or Brunch.....

Still dealing with that spider bite on my Right ankle...right where the tongue of my shoe likes to rub, of course.....


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

StumpyNubs said:


> Yes, I almost took the bait. You folks have a nice day.


You took the bait, I just didn't get a chance to set the hook! 😉


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Top of the Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself....Monday? Shop is closed on Mondays..the Boss has errands to run on Mondays.
> 
> Pills taken..debate now is between Breakfast #2, or Brunch.....
> 
> Still dealing with that spider bite on my Right ankle...right where the tongue of my shoe likes to rub, of course.....


keep an eye on that bite bandit sometimes those things can get real bad depending on what kind of spider.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

firefighterontheside said:


> Looks good Matt. I saw you over on forestry forum I believe, but then you didn't come back


I pop in over there every now and again... not much since my mill build got put on perma-hold. I'm hoping to pick away at it a bit this winter now that the garage build is wrapping up. I'm going to need it to resize some of my timbers next summer for the timber frame porch.

I gave away my stick welder... which was a really dumb thing to do... as I really could use it now.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bite has been checked out..Black Widow...will be picking up a bottle of pills in a little bit...


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

bandit571 said:


> Bite has been checked out..Black Widow...will be picking up a bottle of pills in a little bit...


I thought when bit by a Black Widow you were supposed to get an attorney, not a doctor.😂


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lumber Run has been made,,,8bft of Spalted Maple...24 bft of Ash.....$25 total cost...

Maybe a Paul Sellers Keepsake box in Maple? We'll see...


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

My accomplishment for the day was finally getting the door hung. It's weird because there's so much light pouring into the hallway now that I keep thinking I left the door open. The old door was solid, and it was pretty dark.

BTW, Joe, good tip on using both hands. That really helped 😬


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Repurposed a couple of drawers Jim had made for a cabinet that he later disassembled.
Before








After


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

RichT said:


> My accomplishment for the day was finally getting the door hung. It's weird because there's so much light pouring into the hallway now that I keep thinking I left the door open. The old door was solid, and it was pretty dark.
> 
> BTW, Joe, good tip on using both hands. That really helped 😬
> 
> View attachment 3854155


nice !!!! 😬


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Candy if all you stumps are that small could you use one of the blade attachments on a weed eater to cut them flat to the ground?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...Lumber Run yesterday...needed a Project to use the Maple in...so..








We have Plan...from Paul Sellers Masterclasses.and will be building this out of the Maple.

3 pages of plans, with a cutting list.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....Beka, you have a roof installed, yet? 

Resaws yesterday..Cardio Workout..








Might see about a few more boards, later, today...

What's fer Lunch?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> What's fer Lunch?


I am sooooo hungry, I thought you were making us all lunch!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ham Salad and Cheddar Cheese on Wheat Bread be ok?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

bandit571 said:


> Ham Salad and Cheddar Cheese on Wheat Bread be ok?


Grilled?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ham Salad? Maybe toast the Honey Wheat bread?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

A woman after my own heart...


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr. Tree was hungry....


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Autumn is upon us....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Grilled?


hey since were modernizing the forum maybe it's time to add an LJ'S bar and grill ? 😎


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Would that mean I'd have to clean the place up?








Had a task sheet to follow, today...








Goal was to get at least one corner built...


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I am gonna have to figure out this new place. We knew sooner or later they were gonna have to remodel it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

mojapitt said:


> I am gonna have to figure out this new place. We knew sooner or later they were gonna have to remodel it.


hey welcome to our new home,still some construction going on as you'll see.still workin on some things myself 😉


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

The new place doesn't take me to where I left off like the old place did...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...this IS a FRIDAY..is it not...and the last day of September, to boot...


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Please take a moment to reply to our Memoriam discussions for *mudflap4869*. 💕


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Wandering an antique mall in Western NY - already have a few but I really want








this one!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone... let there be rejoicing!


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Busy here today, we are taking the little one to Disney. She doesn’t know so we are doing everything while she is at the in-laws house. I did have the cnc cut out a bunch of jack o lantern faces to make some indoor outdoor lights. Should end up at 5 1/2 square by 10 tall. Faces are 4x6. Waiting on lights for them and as I wait I’m thinking maybe putting a face on each side and maybe some twine and eye hooks to hang them up so the can spin and project the faces on the porch. If they turn out I will do some Christmas ones also.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

boxcarmarty said:


> The new place doesn't take me to where I left off like the old place did...


Once you've read a thread again, you will be taken to the New posts in that thread when you return!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....time to get up and moving....Pills have been taken. Bp was 117/77....that Cardio Workout thingy might just be a good idea? Rip saw has been hung back up...time to get the planes out, again....been a while

Maybe after Brunch, eh? Speaking of which...what IS for Brunch on a Sunday?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Monday? Monday?? Meh...made the mistake of working in the shop on a Monday....








Broke a part...and had to glue it back together...grrrrr. 

Wake me up, when Tuesday blows in...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to myself. Tuesday has arrived..maybe things will go better in the shop? Still need to chop a stopped dado in that part, to match the other end..








Like this one. These will house a divider, inside the box..








The Lid will be sawn off, after the box has been glued up. dado is loose, because the design calls for that, the divider is supposed to be easy remove, if needed...

The problem yesterday, besides being a Monday...was the lid's panel's grooves were too tight...








So, I spent a bit of time last night, opening them up a bit....panels are not glued in place, they need to float....and..look like they are...

Maybe after Lunch, today?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

had to quit, for the day....66 degrees outside the shop....yet, I am getting Heat Cramps? Toes in the left foot, and the topend of the right calf...fingers are starting in, too.....need to change the shirt, as it is soaked....was merely working in the Dungeon Shop? Didn't even have the dryer running.

Maybe working too hard? Film @2300 hrs....


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

WAKE UP! Ya burning daylight! Time to get up and earn your pay check? Aka: Hump Day.

Chisel needs sharpened, dovetails need trimmed to match the curve of the box's sides. Might even try for a glue-up..later today...Film at 2300hrs, I hope...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Another day, another dollar wasted....maybe?

Need to get this out of the clamps, today..








Clean it up, fill any holes, and get ready to cut the lid part free...

Might be a "good" day?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

90 minutes later..








Will do, for now..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> 90 minutes later..
> View attachment 3855407
> 
> Will do, for now..


lookin real good bandit 😎


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Is this an invite only forum?

Not much in the lines of house type stuff for me going on, however I do need to get the lawn mowed over the weekend. Working hard on a paid project, building a deck, which will have a roof and be screened in, so I stay busy.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Stop by anytime....come back when you can stay longer.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks Bandit, just been nosing around the site, still finding new things and forums that I have not looked at before.

"I'll Be Back"


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

@EricFai no invite required  Lots of busy folks around here! 

Morning all! trying to fly by more often - been a very busy few weeks. Went to Finger Lakes NY to celebrate our 18th anniversary last weekend, and the day before we left got the roof put on the shop!








Sorry if I already said this - I can't remember from one hour to the next! 
Dad and uncle came over this past Tuesday (my last day off from work) to help install the pedestrian door and the garage door. Pedestrian door is completed, but we are all novices at garage door installation so that's taking a bit longer. It's up and secured in place but the track and spring assembly is still being worked on. 








I also just placed the order for the wiring/boxes/outlets for the interior wiring and mini split install. the 100A panel should be getting moved here in a week or so - just need to find out from the inspector today how/if I need to handle permitting. 

Hoping the inspection goes well and I can focus back on the exterior. I should be able to at least get one wall of soffiting up this weekend as long as mother nature plays nice. Maybe even a set of stairs to the pedestrian door?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking good! 
Delaware County, NY is where my ancestors came from, before they move to the Ohio Territories back in 1792....Abner Newman Sr. is Buried there. His son bought 1000 acres and moved to Ohio...Delaware County is a part of the Finger Lakes area..


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Rhybeka, that is a good looking shop space you have there, guessing 24' x 20' or so. It will not take long to fill it up. Before moving to SC, I was living in Binghamton (about 10 years), the Upstate has some beautiful county. Better half was born and raised there.

You will need to pull a permit for the electrical, even if you plan to do it yourself. I pulled one for my shop which was for the total package, and did all of the work myself. Including the electrical, I had the utility company install a separate meter for the shop, underground service. Another reason for the permit, once inspection passed they made contact with the utility company.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Today was a good day at the site, managed to set the rafters for the roof, need to go back and install some blocking and the hurricane clips next week. Also cut stringers and set them, placed a few tread boards to keep everything from moving over the weekend. Have to install the railing, now that i can locate the top post. So there is a good week of work left to do. I will need to pour a concrete landing at the foot of the steps, sloped grade. Hate concrete work. 










All in all a good day.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

EricFai said:


> Today was a good day at the site, managed to set the rafters for the roof, need to go back and install some blocking and the hurricane clips next week. Also cut stringers and set them, placed a few tread boards to keep everything from moving over the weekend. Have to install the railing, now that i can locate the top post. So there is a good week of work left to do. I will need to pour a concrete landing at the foot of the steps, sloped grade. Hate concrete work.
> 
> View attachment 3855611
> 
> ...


damn thats lookin pretty good my friend.so you are gonna have a party at the end and invite all your LJ'S friends right 😁


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

What cut line?








Then notice the hinge has been installed, too...








And, they even work..


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Eric, Great looking deck. Probably the most solid built deck I have seen in a long time.

rhybeka, I really like that door. Insulated aluminum?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Pottz, thanks. However, no party, this is a paid job.

NorthWoodsMan, thanks. built to last, and to code. I have worked with a few that just slap things together and take the money and run, which is sad. And they have no clue.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

EricFai said:


> Pottz, thanks. However, no party, this is a paid job.
> 
> NorthWoodsMan, thanks. built to last, and to code. I have worked with a few that just slap things together and take the money and run, which is sad. And they have no clue.


oh i lost track,i thought this was your deck ! hey so what, lets have a party anyway 😁


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

pottz said:


> oh i lost track,i thought this was your deck ! hey so what, lets have a party anyway 😁


Grandma is planning on having Thanksgiving dinner out there. Maybe I'll get an invite.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Eric - I rented a lake home this summer (built on a slope with a walkout basement) and I made it down to the lake one day to throw my line in the water to try to catch some fish. I looked at the dock and said "no way", it was rectangular and one corner was literally fastened to the post with a nylon fish stringer. When I had enough fishing I started to wander back up the hill to the main level of the cabin which had a 4' wide deck across the entire lake side of the cabin, probably 44' - 48'. On the way up I happened to look under the deck and saw the structure holding it up. I would guess there was 16 or so 4" x 4" posts, 10' tall. On the bottom I noticed that 5 of them were only on the footings by about 1" - 1.5", one was 3/4" too short and hanging in mid air, and they were all just toe-nailed to the joists on top with no joist hangers, bolts, screws or anything that would suffice. I told everyone not to use the deck. This shoddy work was on a $1M+ home. This home also did not have a way to get to the basement without going outside.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

northwoodsman said:


> Eric - I rented a lake home this summer (built on a slope with a walkout basement)


That is scarey, reason that codes have changed over the years. The deck build has 14" dia footings 18" deep, then I used 4" rings of a 12" sona tube to top them off above ground. (makes cleaner look). Then used the post bases to secure the post and all beams are bolted to the notched post top. Each of the upper post rest on top of the lower post, a continued support.

Just thought of this I need to add some cross bracing between the beams on the lower section.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Troublesome screw ....








Well, MOST of it, anyway...has finally decided to come out. Left about..1/2 of the threaded part behind, though. 

2 soakings with PBlaster...a square handled BIG Irwin screwdriver..and a few taps (not very gentle ones, either) with a hammer...will replace this, later...I needed that metal plate removed. 

had to go out and buy a new bandsaw blade, too. Didn't think this wood would break the old 1/4" , 6TPI blade...








Will see how the new blade does, this weekend. 

Hinges have been installed...








Have a few more details to get done, and then a Finish of some sort...?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Troublesome screw ....
> View attachment 3855671
> 
> Well, MOST of it, anyway...has finally decided to come out. Left about..1/2 of the threaded part behind, though.
> ...


lookin real nice !


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Waiting on Witch's Brew to cure..








Guess I should close the lid?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Afternoon to ya! 1st coat of Varnish is now drying..









Getting ready to start on replacing a Chest of Drawers...








Almost 30 years ago, I made this "thing" from plywood, pine, and Pallet wood scraps...including the handles....

Getting close to sending it out to the curb....Happen to have a nice supply of Ash...








And a little bit of Maple....may save the Maple for the new Drawer fronts? Need the just finished Project to leave the shop, first,,,BEFORE all that sawdust starts to fly around, again...we'll see...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone ta Home?

Kind of quiet in here, lately....
Anyone want to stop by Tuesday....I need to do a massive clean-up in the shop....have to put all the toys away, and clean off the top of the bench....THEN maybe I can start cutting parts....Frame&Panel sides...Need the Stiles and the Rails milled...THEN see about a few panels.....might even make them Raised Panels?

First, though...I need the top of my bench back....


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya...pills taken, heading out for Lunch in a bit...1st load of clothes is in the washer...have 2 more to do...

Need to clear this mess off my Bench..








So I can do a little bit of work, while on Laundry detail...


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

EricFai said:


> Is this an invite only forum?
> Working hard on a paid project, building a deck, which will have a roof and be screened in, so I stay busy.


Yes... invite only... and all are invited 

I'm building a screen porch next summer so I'm watching your build with interest. But given the pitch of your rafters, I'm guessing that you're not designing for snow loads 

Are you putting screen under the floor boards to keep the skeeters from coming in through the gaps?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ssnvet said:


> Yes... invite only... and all are invited
> 
> I'm building a screen porch next summer so I'm watching your build with interest. But given the pitch of your rafters, I'm guessing that you're not designing for snow loads
> 
> Are you putting screen under the floor boards to keep the skeeters from coming in through the gaps?


thats a great point that most would not think of, putting screen under the deck boards.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Moose & Squirrel Express has dropped of page 1 of the plans...








Bench has been cleaned off,,








Even the Tool Well...








hauled 3 planks to the shop...








While waiting on Laundry Detail..








2 loads, today...will see about making sawdust, later....anybody seen my pencils?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Moose & Squirrel Express has dropped of page 1 of the plans...
> View attachment 3856221
> 
> Bench has been cleaned off,,
> ...


dang bandit your drawings are almost as high tech as mine 🤣 😎


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

ssnvet said:


> I'm building a screen porch next summer so I'm watching your build with interest. But given the pitch of your rafters, I'm guessing that you're not designing for snow loads
> 
> Are you putting screen under the floor boards to keep the skeeters from coming in through the gaps?


No snow in South Carolina, if it does snow its gone by the afternoon.

As for screen under the deck boards, no screen at this time. I have built decks with screen under, I have mixed fellings about that, the dirt can collect and starts to look bad.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

EricFai said:


> No snow in South Carolina, if it does snow its gone by the afternoon.
> 
> As for screen under the deck boards, no screen at this time. I have built decks with screen under, I have mixed fellings about that, the dirt can collect and starts to look bad.





EricFai said:


> No snow in South Carolina, if it does snow its gone by the afternoon.
> 
> As for screen under the deck boards, no screen at this time. I have built decks with screen under, I have mixed fellings about that, the dirt can collect and starts to look bad.


yeah thats true,but i guess you could screen around the sides of the deck bottom ?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Note to self: do not "break down" a batch of boards IN the shop..while the Dryer is running...even with a 6" circular saw , and the tablesaw.....way too toasty, right now..I am SOAKED....film when I head back to the shop, once that Dryer is done..NOT before...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the Morning to ya! And the Remains of the day to meself....
Circular saw?








Back when these came in their own STEEL case ( which will rust, of course) This one uses a 6" blade....getting a new blade? Hmmm..6-1/2" ones won't fit....and 5-1/2" ones won't work, either....I think the one in it at the moment is a DeWalt...seems to work just fine for rough cross cuts....Tablesaw was used for ripping the rails to rough size..








Made a decent pile on the floor, too....intend to add to that pile, later today....








Need to rip those 2 right down the center...once I get a straight edge milled on them...these will be the Stiles...








Top, Bottom, and most of the middle rails...Need another Top and Bottom Rail...

Will have to see how the day evolves .....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Top of the Morning to ya! And the Remains of the day to meself....
> Circular saw?
> View attachment 3856315
> 
> ...


bandit freud makes a 6" #d0620x it's a 20 tooth carbide. maybe that will do what you want ?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lunch was the #10 Chorrizo Plate, fro Taco Villa....Boss has the Colonel's Mashed Potato Bowl....

Plank has been hauled to the shop...looking at a 1500hrs start for today's Shoptime....
Warmed up outside to 70 WINDY degrees....

Paid $3.82/gallon for gas for the Chevy.....getting around 28mpg, lately....unless there is a "tailwind" 

Need to get Motivated...and go make a pile of sawdust...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Lunch was the #10 Chorrizo Plate, fro Taco Villa....Boss has the Colonel's Mashed Potato Bowl....
> 
> Plank has been hauled to the shop...looking at a 1500hrs start for today's Shoptime....
> Warmed up outside to 70 WINDY degrees....
> ...


gas here averaging around 6.38/gallon !!!! 😢


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tablesaw was hungry, today...?








And bit off a little more than I planned on....








Fingers were pressing the Stile blank against the rip fence...to thin the stile down to 3/4" thickness...damn Iodine hurt worse than the saw blade...it simply ploughed a groove across the end on the finger...

And, it would have to be the last board of the day..








Rest of the parts are already to 3/4" thickness.....shop will be closed for a couple days....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Started to get things prepped for the DC, made half of the wall mounting brackets. 









For those who like to read here is a link to the Journal. Journal - DC System, getting ready for install


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...44 degrees outside is a bit TOO cold for me. Furnace is running, sitting in the chair in a hoodie. Finger is sore today....and so are the fingers on either side of it....It was a bit cloudy outside..clearing off, now....pills have been taken, will see about 2nd Breakfast in a little bit.....not sure IF there will be any shop time, today...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm holding off one the furnace until November.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...and may the road rise up to meet ye....

Pills taken..wondering what's fer Brunch, on a FRIDAY? 

Waiting on Snoopy's Happy Friday Dance....


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Anybody ta home? 
Dry fit..








Might work on the other side after a bit...we'll see

What's for Supper?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sunday afternoon to ya! Everybody out watching the games? 66 clear and sunny degrees outside the windows...
Stile #3 is done....resting up a bit, before I start on #4 Stile....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nope, I've been working on the duct work, at a point now where I need 3 blast gates before the final connection. Did a test though, grabbed a handful of chips blocked one pipe and held my hand up to the other and it pulled the chips out of my hand. Yeah!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

me either, did a little planting this morning then some shop time working on my knife swap projects.getting ready for a cold whiskey drink and a long soak in the spa.earlier i was sitting here on lumber jocks and when i got up a sharp pain went through my upper back.pinched a nerve or something ?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hell when ya get old, ain't it?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Hell when ya get old, ain't it?


yeah, im learning too fast my friend


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

pottz said:


> yeah, im learning too fast my friend


but with a stiff whiskey drink,an hour in the spa and the wife giving my back a heavy spray of icy cold,im feelin a lot better !😎


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself....

Monday? MONDAY???  Wake me up when Tuesday gets here...shop is NORMALLY closed on Mondays...safer for me and the Project.....as some Lawyer Named Murphy seems to want to drop by the shop. 

Murphy and his Laws, of course.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Keeping the lights on for ya....








Getting there...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Keeping the lights on for ya....
> View attachment 3857150
> 
> Getting there...


lookin real nice bandit


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Just like Motel 6 Bandit. 

And the panels look great.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Spent the afternoon installing screen on the deck build, customer is happy. 








I'll go back on Friday and install the screen door and screen the removable panels across the front. While waiting for the metal roof delivery.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Second glue-up has been done...was in the mood to give things a "Good Bash" even the camera....film in a little bit( camera went and hid?)

Dicing up a stack of Roast Beef to put in a Noodle Soup....knife also tried to dice the left thumb....ow. 

2 little boys, riding IN the shopping cart at Wall E World, today.....when I chuckled with a "Ho, ho ho" 2 deer in the headlights....something about a fat man, with a big white beard...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tight enough?








This is the "inside" of the assembly...closed things up..








All glued up, too....and set aside with the first one...








Frame & Raised panels...now to connect these 2 into a 4 drawer Chester Drawers...


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

bandit571 said:


> Tight enough?


Looks good from here.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

RichT said:


> Looks good from here.


the thighter the better  😁


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

/yawns//flops/ I’m here!! Mother Nature isn’t cooperating so soffiting hasn’t been going anywhere. Have a garage door company coming to help finish the door install on Friday and then the next Friday the electrician is scheduled to come run the 100amp sub panel to the shop. Hopefully the soffiting is quick so we can roll on siding!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...anyone ta home?

Tablesaw workout on tap for today....too bloody cold to be sticking me nose out the door. 31 sunny degrees outside...with a wind chill, to boot. 

Pills have been taken...Mr. Gumption and Mr. Motivation are wanting me to head to the shop....


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

BTW...today IS a F R I D A Y  is it not? 

Road trip, today..buying lumber, and screws...planing that lumber on a 12" planer  to get them all to the correct thicknesses...some to 3/4"....some to 9/16"...

What's fer Lunch?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

bandit571 said:


> BTW...today IS a F R I D A Y  is it not?


Tis indeed...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...time to wake up and earn yer Woodworker pay....pills have been taken, finger is almost healed up..








After almost a week in the wrappings....

Whether to go to an Estate Sale this morning, or go to the shop later...or do both..hmmmmm...


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Good morning to all. Hope you all are well.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya. Waiting to see what the schedule for today is..have not been informed...yet.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks like more shop time today, nice sunny day here. Try to seal all of the joints in the DC System, then it's off to fabricate some individual machine ports, that should be fun.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....Tuesday has blown in with the wind? 61 bright and SUNNY degrees outside the windows...
Boss has a Road Trip she wants to do....and since I am the driver......


Need to do a few more of these...later today...








Then work on a top....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Morning to ya....Tuesday has blown in with the wind? 61 bright and SUNNY degrees outside the windows...
> Boss has a Road Trip she wants to do....and since I am the driver......
> 
> 
> ...


a lot of work but sure shows the craftsmanship.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya..pills taken, waiting on second eyeball to wake up..

Sausage pattie & Pepper Jack cheese on a Toasted English Muffin...for 2nd Breakfast...

Maybe this afternoon, I can get a wee bit of shop time in...


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Flu shot in the right arm, 2nd COVID booster in the left. What could go wrong 

My purple peeps are 4-0 in this falls beer league hockey season. The league manager is laying down the law about overly competitive and aggressive play. Not sure how that's going to work out, as it's a pretty competitive bunch. Something about that inflatable Stanley cup (and eternal glory) that get's the juices flowing.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

It is getting there..








Needs a Top, and 4 drawers....trying to decide which to do first...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> It is getting there..
> View attachment 3858084
> 
> Needs a Top, and 4 drawers....trying to decide which to do first...


lookin real nice. first......a gin and tonic of course. 😁


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lunch is done...top is sitting in the clamps...








Once the glue is done...I can add the bread board ends..









Then maybe start on some drawers?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...this IS a FRIDAY, is it not? Hard to tell, anymore...other than Mondays, every day seems to be the same.

Need to get that top out of the clamps, and into the bread board ends, today......drawers are started..








These are to be the 4 drawer fronts....raised panels, to match the sides of the chest...

Where is Snoppy this morning?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm, time to wake up, and earn your Woodworker's Pay .....


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Working on it...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Working on it...
> View attachment 3858657


and working qiute well


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Get Er Done. Looks very nice.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....52 partly sunny degrees outside. Most of the leaves here in town are now on the ground...

Pills taken,, 2nd Breakfast has been eaten.....haven't heard from the Boss as to the schedule for today...upper lip has a "Fever Blister"....to go along with a runny nose....about normal for me, this time of year..

Drawers to build, and "blog" about in the Journal....may start that chapter, in a little bit?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Waiting on glue to cure, again...









Guess I'm keeping the lights on for you all....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Waiting on glue to cure, again...
> View attachment 3858918
> 
> 
> Guess I'm keeping the lights on for you all....


so your the motel 6 of woodworkers  cool !


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

You beat me to the punchline Pottz.

And I see you tagged Dave P as the government surplus storage from Raiders of the Lost Arc.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

EricFai said:


> You beat me to the punchline Pottz.
> 
> And I see you tagged Dave P as the government surplus storage from Raiders of the Lost Arc.


government storage,thats daves shop 🤣


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Still keeping the lights on for ya....

Tomorrow a can of Witch's Brew will get used...








Almost done...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit571 said:


> Still keeping the lights on for ya....
> 
> Tomorrow a can of Witch's Brew will get used...
> View attachment 3859054
> ...


cant wait to se that pretty girl with some makeup on.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I finished up with the deck build, roof material finally arrived, I would have been on schedule if it arrived on time. Happy customer.









I do have to make another trip out, waiting for a patio door to come in, that will only be a days work to finish cutting out the windows and installing the door to include trim out/


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Has it been that long?








Since Rex ruled the roost?








And...where is JL 7 nowadays?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wonder how many others still have one of those things? 

Heading to the shop, with the can of varnish in hand...








Now that the fancy stain is dry.....almost moving day?


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks good bandit.
I’m spending time learning another cnc program. I will find one I like.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks good, Bandit! As always 
Shop is coming along - most of the metal siding is up - my job today is to run more screws and pretty up what is up. Dad returns on Tues. To help finish the back wall and corners.








Electricians were here two Friday’s ago but imo the work doesn’t match the quote yet. The wire is wired into the house box but turned off on the circuit. The box is not mounted and the electricians doing the job had an impression they didn’t have to run the wires into the box. Tried getting the PM on the phone last wed. but he’s not called me back yet. He’s not going to like me next week. 









In non shop news, the nephew finally moved out. It wasn’t pretty but it was smooth since we had the union co. Sherriff pay a visit. Hopefully he’ll grow up some and get good at mending bridges or he’s going to have a lonely road ahead.
The oak tree over my shop is dropping mortar shell acorns - I think I’m finally getting used to it. Better get moving again!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks like the shop is taking shape. Might be time to fire the electrician, how hard can it be to install boxes and run wire in a open new construction building.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Pretty little chest of drawers Bandit.
Exciting (I know you think it's slow) progress Beka!
Good looking deck Eric.
I've been on vacation. Home for a bit then heading East to visit some friends of my sister. She drove back to Oklahoma with me from Arizona. I saw Gary and Melissa in Texas and Gene and Phyllis in Arizona, not to mention the Straw Bale workshop and visiting my son in California. It has been an eventful couple of weeks to say the least


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks Candy, visiting family is always a good thing, have safe travels.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

/yawns/ Morning! Coffee will hopefully kick in soon so I feel like handling power tools. The wind we had last night seems to have died down to a manageable level - at least enough for me to get the final two pieces of bottom trim put up.
Heh - I was planning on running the interior electrical. I didn’t want to mount the box and run what was brought in into the box nor buy all new circuits and install them and the ground wire into the box. When the electricians came to do the job, they said it would be a money saving move to just put a new panel in the shop instead of running the existing one out. If that’s true, they owe me some work or money or both -or the electrician PM that quotes the job has a disconnect with the electricians doing the labor. Unless I get a hold of someone tomorrow or Tues and they can properly communicate how what they left me with covers what was in the estimate (it doesn’t) and why their team members changed the work order without being able to discuss how it impacted financially, as well as what they will do to resolve it, I won’t be hiring them again. Kinda makes me sad but at least there are other local electricians.
About to find out how much time can be shaved off getting a Menards metal order if you pick it up from the factory versus having it shipped to the store.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...this cold is kicking me.....

may just sit around the house, today......


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Candy, Didja make it to prescott?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Monday? Meh..leave it at that....Day #4 of this "Cold from Hell"....not much change....

50 clear and sunny degrees outside.

Boss MIGHT have errands to run, this morning....we'll see.....


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Good morning all,

Anyone else getting tired of robo-calls and toxic commercials yet? One more day and then we'll get a reprieve until next time. 

After a bunch of fussing around with my two remaining chain saws (my all time favorite oldy-but-a-goodie Jonsered 2050 and my little 42 cc Poulin Pro) and not being able to get either one running well, I bit the bullet and bought this...










it's a 50 cc Echo 4910, with a 20" bar. Fired it up and made short work of some downed branches and a small pile of meaty branches I laid up last year. So far so good. My first time with an Echo saw, but it was ~$90 less than an equivalent Husqvarna and seem to get good reviews.

Of course, I figured out what was wrong with the Jonsered the day before the Echo arrived, but I'm the type of guy that needs a reliable chain saw, so the more the merrier.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...remember to vote early...and often....


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...cold is starting to feel a bit better.

Maybe this afternoon, I can remove some clamps..








Clean this up, lay out a few fancy cuts..to make the 2 sides of a Slipper Caddy..we'll see..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cold in me is about gone...weather outside? Yuck. 

Sooooo, anybody ta home???? Must be all out partying the night away? This is a FRIDAY, isn't it?

Yes, I was in the shop for a bit, today....








Worked up a sweat...too..








Got a start on the 2 sides....need to profile the top edges, and add a couple shelves...maybe a couple hand-holds to carry it around with? 

Beka: How is that She Shed coming along? Looking like you MIGHT need to think about heating it,,,,before Tuesday?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Good to see ya back in the Dungeon Shop Bandit.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shelf is in the clamps...








Sides now have a curved top..








And..handles have been added..too..








Dados have been laid out ....








Had to make sure they lined up..








Lay out one dado...transfer the marks..to the other side's edges..








And connect the dots with a straightedge...making sure all the marks are on the inside faces..


Wondering IF I should start up a Journal about this "Slipper Caddy"? Hmmm...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Making progress Bandit.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Any word on Beka's Woodshop? Progress? Does it have heat, yet? 

"and..we'll keep the light on for ya.."


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Monday? Monday?? At least the snow has melted away....pill have been taken...do I need to leave the lights on?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tuesday Night Fights....we have a dry fit...








Still needs the top shelf...sides toe-in at 10 degrees, front to back. Yet the shelves will be level with the floor..


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Liking the progress Bandit.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...Nubbers. 

Keeping the lights on......waiting to here more about Beka's Shop....


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Snow flakes in Maine. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Cold here and I need to spray pint the advent calendar I’m working on. Gonna have to figure out a heat box or something so I can get it done.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

diverlloyd said:


> Cold here and I need to spray pint the advent calendar I’m working on. Gonna *have to figure out a heat box or something so I can get it done.*


Lloyd, how about a large cardboard box with a hair dryer on the low setting and a thermometer to monitor the temps ?? Or - even an incandescent light bulb if you have one.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

26 BREEZY degrees outside the windows....and I am NOT about to stick me nose outside....might freeze something off..

Fought it tooth & nail, but..








We NOW have a glue up going on...let this sit a day. 

50 years ago today...I was no longer a Single......


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Happy Anniversary Bandit!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Too bloody cold outside, this morning...15 degrees ABOVE zero is about 50 degrees too cold for me. 

May run the router around, later..








maybe round over the sharp corners a bit? then see about some stain...have a new can to use..








Called "Gun Stock"...then maybe a coat of Clear Gloss Poly ? We'll see how warm the shop is...may have to run the Clothes Dryer?

Other than a drippy nose, cold has gone away...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the Morning to ya...Monday? Monday?? Meh....Boss has errands she wants to do...may not get to the shop, today....

Pills taken, a coat of varnish has been brushed on to the Slipper Caddy....not much else going on, today...

Keeping the Lights on for ya.....

Stained up yesterday...








Will post again, once the varnish is rubbed out....stay tuned..


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks good Bandit.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Went out and picked up some insulation today for the shop. Had enough of insulation today. Managed to get a little over have of the roof line. Gambrel roofs take a bit and the fact that the peak is 17' off the floor. Plus, I had to move stuff around on one loft to get around. Have the other loft for another day and a couple of bays in the center. That will make a big difference, and i still have air flow from eve to peak, eliminating the drafts into the shop space. I should be able to work out there comfortable this winter.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Happy late anniversary bandit.

Wifey has the flu so I have been busy with her.

John I put it on plywood and clamped up a 3 sides and a top then put a small space heater in front of the opening. Went well until I left it alone and the space heater went off never to come back on again. So it had about a hour with heat and it was 50 here yesterday so it had another couple hours before the temps dropped. I need to check on it later today but I was not impressed by the paint itself. It did not cover very well and even with a very very light coat it had runs and bubbles. will not be using it for anything ever again.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...pills taken....car has had it's Oil Change done...What is left of the Dirty Rice is now in a bowl on my desk, for Lunch.


----------



## woodnek (7 mo ago)

To: Stumpy
I was just wondering when you got started woodworking? Making so many videos, I would think you started at about 3 years old.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya....and the remains of the day to meself. 
Might try a bit of resawing, later today.....Boss says she needs to go to the store, today...

Pills taken, trying to get fully awake....Diet Mountain Dew just doesn't have enough "kick" to it....
Daughter had the entire Family at her place, yesterday.....BURP!......long drive back home from Dayton, OH.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey kids. 
Long time no see.
It's been ten years since I've had a workshop.
Well, I got a single car garage that the truck won't fit into so guess what?
It's not a garage. It's a workshop.  
Looking forward to getting back into things....


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Boy, it sure is different here....


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, I have been corresponding with Topamax (Bob) and I wanted to provide you with an update. I have his permission to share this with you.

Our dear friend Bob (aka TopamaxSurvivor) is under the weather and is unable to post at this time. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. He will try to check in from time to time and at least read messages and posts and try to keep up with everyone that way. Let's not forget about him, he has entertained us all with his many stories over the years. I'm sure he would appreciate a brief note from time to time. Even though you may not receive a lengthy response that doesn't mean that he doesn't appreciate the gesture or miss you.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like a plan, to me...let us know how it goes..


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Hi Bags! Carve any spoons lately? We’re all trying to get used to the new digs.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Get better topa we have had great conversations together.
Yeah still trying to get used to the new site.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Candy,

No spoons yet...
I keep getting lost here in the new site. Not really the same I guess.
I have posted a few things over at this other place.
https:// ***** .com/projects/11297-got-my-tree-ready

Wow. I posted this but the system made it so my link wouldn't work because it's another competing site...
Things are sure different here for sure.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Monday to ya...Monday? About says it all, uuuuummmm, meh.

Fought Uncle Charles all night long...still am getting spasms...everywhere....shop is closed on Mondays, I don't think I can handle the stairs to the shop, anyway.

38 cloudy, dreary degrees outside the windows.....


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Good morning all....

*HI Bags:* You still drivin' bus up in nose bleed land? (as our favorite Mounty used to call it). Happy for you to have shop space again.

TG weekend woodworking consisted of laying up 1/3 cord of firewood (for next winter)... Large Beach branches that blew down this summer, and a pair of standing dead skinny Oaks. New Echo 4910 is proving to be a winner.

Now that I have the magic serrated post carb screw tool, I tried to get my old Poulan Pro running again. Drained old (but not that old) gas and fueled with fresh 89 octane 50:1 pre-mix. I got it to idle smooth, but it still won't rev up. Next move is to install a new fuel filter.

I can't see having time to make gifts this year... which is a bummer, because my girls really liked the bowls and pens I turned for them.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Matt, Yep. Still up here and winter is starting again. I'll be coming on to 10 years here in January.
Turned 60 this year and I'm sure this is the longest I've worked in the same job/position.
The Teamsters pension is pretty great so even though I am bored with the day to day aspect of driving a bus every day on a split shift, it pays too good and the pension is too good.
Going to try to make it to 65 here and then move back to NB.
Bought a couple of acres there a couple of years back.
It's pretty nice to have some shop space again. I didn't realise how much I missed it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Both the Boss and I have come down with a bug, of some sort....been a rough day, here...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Day #3 of the Cold....not much change.  

I'd drive over to look at Beka's new shop...but, afraid she would catch whatever it is I have...

Morning to ya, pills taken, leg cramps walked off...Ham & Baby Swiss on a Toasted English Muffin to start the day....


Glasses will need to be cleaned, before I can try the shop....


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Take it easy Bandit. Time will heal you.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Done maybe, I think it needs a large bow on the top.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Very unique AJ! A bow would be a nice touch.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

1 hour time limit for the shop, today...2 sides were 4-squared and flattened..








2 blanks for the ends done up, too...








First cuts laid out..








Sawn and chopped..








Will use this to lay out the matching fingers, and get Corner #1 done...maybe tomorrow? Then only 3 more to do..

Building a case to house this thing..








Will try to work around a knot..








going to be rather close......Tried to use a hand saw, today...








Cramps in me fingers, meant I HAD to use the Bandsaw, THIS time....


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice work Bandit!
Hey Bags! Welcome back!
Life got in the way again - long story short - nephew is no longer living with us and we are cleaning up what’s left behind. Shop is coming along! got the electrician issue straightened out and have power in the shop! Kind of. It’s off at the breakers as none of the wiring has been stapled down or wire nutted. That’s todays job as my rough electrical and framing inspections are tomorrow in hopes I can start insulation. I came in to warm up and see what the SO wants for lunch. Plus needed to read the regs about stapling again and see if I have to punch a 3” hole through my steel exterior panels for the 3” junction boxes for the exterior lights.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Boss is still under the weather. I seem to be over mine. May try the shop, again...this afternoon?
Need to get the other 2 corners done...








We'll see


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Any tips on loosening a hole saw stuck on a mandrel? I’ve beat it with a hammer and tried the impact drill tip with no luck


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

A couple pairs of channel locks aways works for me. If it's really tight you may need to put part of it in a vise. I have a Milwaukie set with the pins that stop that kind of thing.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Have a coffee can FILLED with hole saws I DON"T use.......can send it over to ya....IF I can sneak it in past your Boss..
Let it sit a day, while soaking in PB Blaster......and check whether the threads are left-handed, or right.....



Lunch, today....Peppered Chicken and Provolone Cheese, on Toasted Wheat Bread....with Deli Mustard.....

BTW: Today is FRIDAY! Where's Snoopy?


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

The saw itself looks like the base can accomodate a box end or open end wrench. The shiny black part has a hole in it, does it go all the way through? If so stick a large Phillips screwdriver through it. If that hole doesn't go all all the way through then stick a box end wrench on the hex shaft. Put something like a pipe or a larger wrench over that smaller wrench for leverage. Leverage is your friend. Don't use adjustable wrenches, they'll just round over the corners. Every year around this time HD has a sale on a Milwaukee hole saw set. These sets are 67% off. I have several of them (my kids forget what they buy me every year). Milwaukee Hole Saw Kit #1 or Milwaukee Hole Saw Set #2


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Back by popular demand....

Happy Friday


----------



## Festus56 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello All! Has been awhile but finally found this place again. Hope everyone is doing good and staying busy. I know I am this year. Have been in the shop 7 days a week for the last 4 months and not caught up yet. Mark


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Don’tcha hate it when you rearrange everything, can’t find the tool you need, make do with another, then find the needed tool right where you put it (and THEN remember putting it there) after you put away the substitute tool?! 🙄


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Sure do, happens often.



CFrye said:


> Don’tcha hate it when you rearrange everything, can’t find the tool you need, make do with another, then find the needed tool right where you put it (and THEN remember putting it there) after you put away the substitute tool?! 🙄


----------



## Festus56 (Jan 14, 2015)

CFrye said:


> Don’tcha hate it when you rearrange everything, can’t find the tool you need, make do with another, then find the needed tool right where you put it (and THEN remember putting it there) after you put away the substitute tool?! 🙄


Happens everyday in my shop Candy!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

At least it seems I am in good company!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Mark,

Welcome back. Sounds like your keeping busy making the boot jacks, etc...

I took a peak at your website again and didn't realize you did leather working too. Is that something new? Or have you been doing it all along?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Matt — Mark made me a few gifts of leather (duck carry strap, rifle slings and a guitar strap). He is highly recommended by me.

Mark — Thanks for the quality craftsmanship, prompt delivery andfair pricing.


----------



## Festus56 (Jan 14, 2015)

ssnvet said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Welcome back. Sounds like your keeping busy making the boot jacks, etc...
> 
> I took a peak at your website again and didn't realize you did leather working too. Is that something new? Or have you been doing it all along?


Hello Matt,

Yes I have always did leatherwork. Started in the late 60's when I was in grade school. Used to make leather projects for my spending money all through high school. Lately I get more orders for wood projects it seems. I do alot of combinations like bootjacks with a leather inlay or crobbage boards with a hand tooled leather top.


----------



## Festus56 (Jan 14, 2015)

DonBroussard said:


> Matt — Mark made me a few gifts of leather (duck carry strap, rifle slings and a guitar strap). He is highly recommended by me.
> 
> Mark — Thanks for the quality craftsmanship, prompt delivery andfair pricing.


 Hello Don,

Thanks for your business. It makes it worthwhile to make a project and have customers like you that are happy. I am fortunate to have 100% happy feedback from customers. Maybe it is the lifetime gaurntee that helps. Have redone a few that the leather had a flaw or snaps or rivets that failed.Not all my fault but replaced them anyway.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Monday....? Leave it at that.....not sure I want to try a glue-up...








May wait a day....


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Note to self... if you have rusted transmission cooler lines, don't poke at them to evaluate how bad they are. I now have a gallon and a half of ATF in a drip pan, $200 of parts on order, and a big bill on the horizon to fix this mess. 

Now I just need to figure out how the heck to get my truck 3 miles down the road to the garage.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That stinks, sounds like you need a good driver and a tow strap. Thats what I would do.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hook it up to the Tractor, and pull it to the shop.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

EricFai said:


> That stinks, sounds like you need a good driver and a tow strap. Thats what I would do.


Been there. Done that (I was the towee). No thank you. That’s what the towing option on insurance is for.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

BTW Matt that stinks to be in the position you’re in. Sorry.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

CFrye said:


> Been there. Done that (I was the towee). No thank you. That’s what the towing option on insurance is for.


Yes, that is true. Tow straps can be tricky.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Out of the clamps, and cleaned up..








Test fit the bottom panel...








Then glue it in place...with a few clamps..








Then glue up a panel for a lid...








Let both sit a day or 2....
Hump Day, indeed...


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice Bandit.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Wrapping up the latest truck saga... cleaned up leaking ATF cooler line and wrapped it up in a ball of duct tape. Ran 5 quarts of spilled ATF fluid through a fine paint strainer/filter and poured it back in the dipstick, then I raced down the road peeing ATF fluid behind me. Left quite the mess on the garage floor though.

The good news is that the rear lines had been replaced by the previous owner and were in good condition, so half of the parts I ordered are going back to Napa for full credit and my mechanic friend made short work of it when he got home from his day job this afternoon.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

BTW: This IS a FRIDAY, is it not? 

Bread board ends installed..








Waiting on glue to cure..








That lid is just under 3/8" thick, BTW...


----------



## Festus56 (Jan 14, 2015)

Good Afternoon All,

Almost caught up for Christmas orders finally. Have a bit of a setback now as the heater in the shop decided to quit yesterday morning. Needs a new fan and motor and thermostat. Parts won't be here until next mid-week. Just in time for a good chance of below zero weather starting Monday. Have 3 little electric heaters running to make it workable in here. Hoping I can get finish to dry on the last few projects. At least it is in the low 30's today with sunshine.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That may be a plus for a small shop Mark...less space to try to control the climate.


----------



## Festus56 (Jan 14, 2015)

CFrye said:


> That may be a plus for a small shop Mark...less space to try to control the climate.


Very true Candy. Warmed up to 40 today and I shut 2 of the 3 down for a few hours as it was way warmer than I needed even for finishing. Think it will be good if it does get as cold as they say!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....everybody survive Friday Night?
37 mostly cloudy, dreary degrees outside. May HAVE to make a run to the Grocery Store, later today.....

Have hinges and a latch to install, sometime.....film at 2300 hrs?


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone else’s shop eat pencils? I have lost about 30 this year.
Stumpy or anyone else have you used the milescraft stackable feather boards? I’m going to buy the grabber and was looking at the feather boards also.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

My pencils seem to have a special room set up in the bottom of the tool tray......they go and hide there...until I decide to empty out the tool tray....


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

It’s odd bandit, I have a drawer under my drill press that is for marking items. Somehow sharpies, chalk, soapstone and paint markers all find their way back. Pencils on the other hand walk away. I think I should blame the odd squirrel that we have here now but it likes sweets not pencils. Found a waffle in my attic exhaust fan and then the other day it tried to bury a biscuit in my window seal. It didn’t get very far on the metal flashing.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Came in the mail, today...








Secret Santa stuff....both are Van Camp Tool Co. planes.....


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

AJ my shop is not picky. It'll eat whatever it was I just had in my hand a minute ago
Nice looking planes Bandit.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I don't know about the Milescraft feather boards. I've had a Hedgehog version on my wish list for a long time.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Planes look nice Bandit.

The pencils hide in my shop, I swear I just had one in my hand.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

PIP of a box?








That lid has 6 parts...








Was trying to line up a few "fingers" at the corners...and the grain...


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Talk about tapping the bell. Yesterday my wife and I finally got around to stowing all the outdoor furniture (plastic Adirondack chairs, outdoor tables, and picnic table) in the barn, and today we had our first inch of snow on the ground.

It's been chilly-willy at 20° F all week and my walk-the-plank mouse trap bucket was frozen solid (with 7 recently departed meeces in it).

Fall beer league hockey wraps up tonight and my purple peeps are duking it out with the Blue team for the inflatable cup (and eternal glory  ).


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Afternoon to ya...was trying to hibernate through Monday.....Boss said I HAD to get up out of bed....drat....hate Mondays.

Might brush a coat of varnish on a box later.....35 cloudy, dreary degrees outside...kind of fits the mood..

Sir Oliver has decided to take his afternoon nap, under my computer desk, right where I usually put my feet..
Between him and Miss Bandit....sounds like a sawmill...even though I am wearing earphones.....Boston Terriers do snore..LOUDLY.....and Sir Oliver is almost getting out done...almost...

Sir Oliver is a cross between Garfield, and Morris the Finicky Cat......even his tail is fat...


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, my Purple Peeps gave it our best shot, but we were soundly beaten 2-0 by the Blue Roosters, who's goalie made multiple amazing saves. We had to rendezvous at the Thirsty Moose for wings, nachos and re-hydration after the came and console each other. . I'm the oldest guy on the team and it's getting harder each season to keep up with these young whipper-snappers... but I still love it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Anybody to home? Sweet & Sour Chicken, with Chicken Fried Rice for Supper. 

Trying to make a bit of sawdust...








Board has "issues"..








Has a Pith running right down the center....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That's not good Bandit.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

That would be a pithy situation 

Tis Friday... and a three day weekend for me. 

Youngest daughter comes home from school abroad tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Going to try and plane all them boards flat, this afternoon. 

One of the GrandBRATS has a Cyst on his tailbone.....payment for being a PITA?

Waiting on the Bowl of Pho-Bo with beef and rice to settle through..then take the camera ( and me) to the shop...film at 2300hrs...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone ta home? 19 freezing degrees outside, with a 1/2" of that white crap on the ground. 
Dovetails?








We getting there...have one more corner to do....then the Stanley No. 45 gets put to work....

Beka: How is the Garage/Shop coming along....is there any heat? Maybe get a large Kero-sun Heater for now?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Just below freezing here this morning, and no snow.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

-27F, -33C here jus about time to find some place warmer for awhile? Have a 2 week Dog sitting commitment for my Brother in January, oh well it is in Hawaii


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

got up to 33 bright and sunny degrees outside..still 33 degrees too cold.

Sounds like the weekend's weather is going to suck...since when do Snowstorms get Named?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Thay have been naming storms for a few years now. Personally think it's silly.

I remember one way back in 78, we just referred it to the St Patties Blizzard. 18" of snow out on the lake in Southern Michigan. No school for a week, yeah.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Back is now sore, right between the shoulder blades.....floor is a mess in the shop...








Been a bit busy?
All four corners are now done..








All the inside grooves are done...








Was a lot of this....








And a bit of that..








Even got the panels test fitted...








Might try a glue-up tomorrow?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nicely done Bandit.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

One of my designer/drafters called out sick last week and then informed me that he tested + for COVID the next day. By Friday I was getting scratchy throat and congestion. By Monday I was worse not better and had to stay home, as our policy is to not come in if your sick. I haven't bothered testing, as it's not really going to change anything, but I'd give odds that I've got China virus (for the third time now). I got the latest booster back in the fall and I think it payed off, as my symptoms were more of an annoyance than a serious illness. Never had a fever, just bronchial congestion and dry cough, which got worse at night.... so not much sleep happening. Fortunately, I'm authorized and set up to work remote (though I really don't like it as there's a lot I can't get done). Oh well. It could be a LOT worse. Mrs. Mainiac most likely has it as well, and her symptoms are even less than mine.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Glue up has been made....after a lot of fine tuning of the panels....and a bit of cussing going on....almost ran out of clamps!

Take care of that cold! Took me 10 days to get over mine.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Take care Matt. 
It's supposed to snow here tomorrow. Celebrated Mom's 91st birthday 2 days early to avoid going out in the forecast single digit temps on Friday. 🥶 Hopefully the roads will be clear by Sunday. Mom said she needed something next to her bed to hold her water glass at night and described something she was told about. I think it was a Bedshelfie like this...








I cobbled a thing together and installed it today with a couple of C clamps. Told her it was a prototype ('cause it's ugly and unfinished😜). She's gonna try it out and see what needs changed.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

CFrye said:


> I cobbled a thing together and installed it today with a couple of C clamps. Told her it was a prototype ('cause it's ugly and unfinished😜). She's gonna try it out and see what needs changed.


Looks like you have something that will fit the bill, and it's not ugly.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

😂 Sorry for the confusion Eric. The image posted is from the Bedshelfie website not my copy.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Got some recipe box's made up for the Gran girls plus an extra one for my Favorite Daughter😁 
-38c or -36F here this morning, good thing it's winter now? Working on building some frames for
some White/cork boards for their Bedrooms, of course they all have to be different sizes?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Afternoon to ya..39 cloudy rainy degrees outside the windows...will be a lot different tomorrow morning....


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Candy, it's still a great idea, and better when it is something for you Mom.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Candy you could make it long and just stuff it in between the mattress and box springs then no clamps needed.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...-38 degrees of Wind Chill...Level 2 Snow Emergency...I'm staying inside, today. Colder than the rear end of a Siberian Bat....

May fire up the Branding Iron, today..








And add a "label" to the new box...








Maybe I should clean it up a bit? 








This is on the outside of the Branding Iron's case.. The New Box?








Awaiting the branding iron onto the lid...then a finish over that...








Will have to be on the lid...no room in the front...


----------



## 49er (Jan 3, 2014)

RossL said:


> In NE Ohio, we have groundhogs, and they've made at least one burrow under our deck. I've been working to groundhog-proof the perimeter by trenching down and out about a foot, laying-in an 'L' shaped section of welded wire mesh, and then back-filling with soil. This gave me the opportunity to upgrade the deck skirting, too. I haven't seen a groundhog in a while - the commotion may have driven him off. But there's a 1-way door installed that I'll leave for a while just in case. I'll be using the scraps of the treated lumber skirting to make some deck chairs.
> 
> View attachment 3853103
> 
> ...


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Merry Christmas. And a wonderful time to spend with family.


----------



## RJ2 (Jan 14, 2008)

RichT said:


> I'm just finishing up a new front entry door for the house. The third coat of Osmo UV went on a couple of hours ago. I'll give it a week or two to cure and it'll be ready to hang.
> 
> View attachment 3853047
> 
> View attachment 3853046


----------



## RJ2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Very NICE, front doors are so REWARDING,


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya! The Monday after a Christmas Sunday......Local Wall E World might NOT be the best place to go to, today....and you thought Black Fridays are bad....

Heat wave going on ....about 15-16 degrees outside, and not much wind.....
Shop is closed on Mondays. Pills taken...maybe Taco Villa later? Has a bill to go out and pay, Boss has her shopping list....that I also have to get filled....once the "Fliver" has warmed up.....


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all... and a belated merry Christmas.

This past week was a blur for me. Dry raspy cough, no sleep, trying my best not to infect others.

Mostly over it now. Home brew cough medicine works the best.... 1/3 bourbon, 1/3 lemon juice, 1/3 honey.... warm it up and sip away.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya..pills taken...trash hauled to the curb....have a few photos to process...and....it is NOT a Monday..

25 cloudy degrees outside...still 40 degrees too cold..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Took a while, like about 10 minutes MORE of heating the branding iron up...but..








I think that will do...might be about ready to post as a Project?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

diverlloyd said:


> Candy you could make it long and just stuff it in between the mattress and box springs then no clamps needed.


AJ, no box springs. The head of her bed will elevate necessitating the need for clamping to the fixed frame. 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Festus56 (Jan 14, 2015)

Happy New Year to all!! 

Still here just busy. Last couple weeks have been wild. Got the Christmas orders done in time and then decided to work on learning my new laser engraver. Nice and fast compared to my old one. Will do a lot more about 12 times as fast.

Had to leave the laser for a bit. Neighbor lady asked me to make an urn for her husband that passed a couple weeks ago. An honor to do but came with a lot of thoughts during the build.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello all yall. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Today being "The Camel Day"....might try to get something done, today?

We'll see....


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I’m making a box for a friend of my buddy for his dog. Got the cnc going had a crash got that figured out and now the hinges are carved. Tomorrow might get the box together.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya....anyone ta Home?

This IS a FRIDAY...is it not?

Used to remember back when it being a Friday meant something good.....


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sick of being sick... upper respiratory virus tuned into pneumonia. Mrs. Mainiac has it too. We're both on anti-biotics (which don't seem to be doing anything) and Prednisone (which is helping reduce the lung inflammation). My lungs are still blowing bubbles inside and I'm wheezing like a swallowed a Kazoo.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, Boomer...ya feeling any better, today? 

2 hours IN the shop, today....not much got done?








Had to get all the parts milled to size...and then layout and chop a few places...


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

bandit571 said:


> Hey, Boomer...ya feeling any better, today?


Lungs are clearing up, slowly but steadily. I'm sleeping through the night, which makes a huge difference.

After climbing the walls of boredom and wearing out the clicker surfing Youtube, I broke down last night and started organizing the shop. What a complete catastrophe it is down there... tools and materials spread all over from the window trim to mini-split install to tractor rim repairs... This is going to take a while.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...pills taken....Bowl Of Noodles with Seafood for Brunch....Waiting around for the mail to FINALLY show up, after 3 days of no deliveries?

Might try to get the other 2 corners of a box done...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Still no mail...out of 5 delivery days...ZERO. Not even Junk mail? Went down to ask the Post Office "WTF?"

Somehow a "block" had been placed on my address? As in..."they moved?" Ah..NO, we have NOT moved. Going back down there in the morning....and ask "WHERE IS MY MAIL?"Then go back and stand at my mail box and see IF she has my mail. When this involves a $1400+ Check , yes ....I will get VERY GrrrrUMPY...and I may even call the cops on the mail carrier...for Grand Theft.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

bandit, you need to sign up for Informed Delivery, it's a free service offered by the USPS. You will get an email every morning with images of your mail for the day. You can also manage your services through it. Actually it's a service that everyone should sign up for.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Spent the last two nights organizing in the shop... what a chore... I've got hardware all over the place.

Gearing up for my winter woodworking project.... a matching Ottoman to go with my Morris Chair.










Getting an exact match for the leather I used on the chair cushions will be tricky. Fortunately, the same vendor is still selling hides on e-bay. Hopefully she can match what she previously sold me.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morning to ya...and the remains of the day to meself. Road Trip later, have to go and pick up a couple GrandBRATS....

Mail has returned to this address, after 5 days of no mail. We'll see..


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Spent 2+ hours organizing hardware last night.... ordered some more Akro bins from Zoro today to help tidy up.









Then I'm going to dump the rest of it all in a big box and throw it on the shelf in the other side of the basement and press on.

Ordered a hide from same e-bay seller I used last time... only the price was almost double what I paid 4 years ago 










It's hard to judge colors by on-line photos, but it's the same seller and same description as before, so I hope it matches well. I can return it if not, but would have to pay the shipping cost.


----------

